# EOI under 189 for 65 points for Software Engineers



## developer2018 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi Friends,

Can you let me know if we are getting any EOI for 65 points in 189 for Software Engineers?

If we are getting EOI's what is the approx time ?

Thanks


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I think invited for software developers have been 70 or above since September 2017. December and January were at 75.


----------



## developer2018 (Feb 4, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I think invited for software developers have been 70 or above since September 2017. December and January were at 75.


Ok Thanks. Is it expected to fall or is there a trend.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

I hope it falls. The 189 might be my last chance for PR if my 186 doesn’t go through. The trend seems to suggest that the points requirement will only increase unfortunately...


----------



## madeep90 (Aug 27, 2017)

I have applied for software engineer at 65 in july 2017, and my skill assessment is expiring in October. Is there possibility that i can update skill assessment without changing EOI submission date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

madeep90 said:


> I have applied for software engineer at 65 in july 2017, and my skill assessment is expiring in October. Is there possibility that i can update skill assessment without changing EOI submission date


Many members don’t change the EOI date.even after reassessment 

They just change the ACS assessment number and date to the current one

Logically it should work, but whether legally it is allowed or not I am not sure
None of those who did the same reported any problems during visa processing 

But your question is entirely academic as under the present circumstances, there is no way anyone with 65 points can be 261313 in the near future 

70 points is the new 60


Cheers


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Many members don’t change the EOI date.even after reassessment
> 
> They just change the ACS assessment number and date to the current one
> 
> ...


I don't think so that 70 is new 60. DIBP is having workload so they inviting only 25% of normal invitation number. This means obviously priority for higher points. Once new FY started and backlog will clear, the point will drops to 65. I am in the same boat as i lodged EOI on 28th of April 2017.

But its true anything could happen and at anytime.


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

madeep90 said:


> I have applied for software engineer at 65 in july 2017, and my skill assessment is expiring in October. Is there possibility that i can update skill assessment without changing EOI submission date


You just need to re-access before expiring. It won't affect your DOE.

Have you already got invitation or still trying to increase the points??


----------

